# Help building a non-gaming gaming PC



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

Earlier this week I talked about making a HTPC. Well, I took a nice long look at my aging HP desktop and decided that it was probably time for a new tower. The reason I say I'm looking for a non-gaming gaming PC is because I want something powerful enough to run a newer game but I'm not a hardcore PC gamer, I just want the option. 

Now, I haven't built a custom rig in about ten years so it feels like being lost at sea. However I'm still on a budget of about $400 so I can't go all out. I have a handful of things picked out so far, hopefully someone can let me know if it all matches. 

CPU
Newegg.com - Intel Pentium E5800 Wolfdale 3.2GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80571E5800

Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P45T-ES3G LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C8

PSU
Newegg.com - Rosewill Stallion Series RD400-2-SB 400W ATX V2.2 Power Supply

Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER ELITE 335 RC-335-KKN1-GP Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case 
Newegg.com - Thermaltake V3 Black Edition VL80001W2Z Black SECC / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

Can't decide on which case or if a bottom/top mounted PSU is a better setup with the motherboard.

HDD
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

CD Burner
Newegg.com - HP 24X Multiformat DVD Writer 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model 1260i

Fan
Newegg.com - Rosewill RFA-120-BL 120mm 4 Blue LEDs LED Case Fan

Video card
Still have to pick one out. Due to paying some moving costs I'm buying this PC in segments so I can wait a while (I still have my laptop to fulfill my internet needs for now)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 775 socket is rapidly disappearing, the 1155 socket is the current board.
If you are looking at moderate gaming the i3 would be your starting point> Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz 2 x 256KB L2 Cache 3MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I32100

On a H67 board for decent HD Video, gaming will need a video card> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H67M-D2-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H67 SATA 6Gb/s Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Or a full Atx board>
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

As for the power supply Rosewill is about the bottom of the market.

If you are planning on adding a video card you'll want at least a 550w unit for the integrated video this will work> Newegg.com - Antec EarthWatts Green EA-380D Green 380W Continuous power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Antec tricool fans are also a lot quieter then the Rosewill above.


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh I like what you've got there, a lot. Unfortunately, I'm way over budget once I factor in the cost of buying the rest of the PC.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E5800 and P45 are a dead end, you'll do ok with office apps, Email, web surfing and Video, gaming will be so/so.
But you'll have to setup the PSU to have it last.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

To the parts recommended by Wrench swap this motherboard and use the Intel i3 (or i5) CPU onboard graphics via HDMI or DVI ports on the mobo. So you won't need to buy a video card immediately which will save you some $$. If the time comes when you want to play a game that this setup won't run adequately then you could add a video card. So build this now and save up for a video card if you want to run a really demanding game in the future.

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H67MA-USB3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the input so far. You guys have been a big help. I have another question. How do you guys feel about AMD builds? I found this CPU, and according to cpubenchmark.com it's not too weak in comparison to the i3 (and cheaper) 

EDIT: Linked to the wrong cpu. Trying this again...

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the CPU, they are priced to be in the same performance range, the 840 will run a tad warmer(95w vs 65w) so if noise is a consideration a aftermarket cooler may be a consideration.
This motherboard will work well with it> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you near a Microcenter store?
eNews Computer Parts: Processors, Hard Drives, Memory and More


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

First time I've heard of Microcenter, though it looks like I'm a good 3-4 hours away from the nearest store. 

So I'm going with the AMD build. Decided to change out some parts to lower the cost and will hold off on the video card for like another month or so. Switched RAM because I think the Corsair doesn't play nice with the AMD mobo. Plus I'm pretty sure the HDD doesn't come with a cable, any suggestions for one? Also does anyone see something that I'm missing?

CPU
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX

Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

PSU
Newegg.com - Antec EarthWatts Green EA-380D Green 380W Continuous power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

RAM
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH

Case
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER ELITE 335 RC-335-KKN1-GP Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136770

CD Burner
Newegg.com - HP 24X Multiformat DVD Writer 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model 1260i

Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200049

Thermal Grease
Newegg.com - XIGMATEK PTI-G3606 thermal grease


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As I stated earlier if your planing to use a video card the 380w antec is not going to work.

What Video card are you planing to use?


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't looked at any yet though I'll probably stick with something that requires a 400W PSU, so it's back to the drawing boards for the PSU. I was eyeballing this one but I don't know much about the brand/quality.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

400w is a minimum recommendation, the last thing you want while watching a video is the PSU fan screaming in the back ground because it's running 100% capacity which will also raise the temps in the rest of the system you want at least one of these> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice. Muchos gracias for the recommendations. Will have to pick one of those up.


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm back! Got all the parts for my AMD build and put the PC together last night. (btw I went with this PSU) Everything seems to be going okay but I do have a few minor problems. 

I have 4 gigs of RAM installed but Windows only shows 2.8 gigs. I've already updated the motherboard but it still only shows 2.8. Any suggestions how to fix this? I'm using Vista 32 bit but I will upgrade to Windows 7 32 bit once I'm sure the computer is stable. 

I'm not sure if the front/back audio jacks are working. I tried some headphones in the front/back jack and got nothing. I have the PC/monitor connected via HDMI and I don't know if that's overriding everything else. But hey, at least I have sound.

The computer actually froze one time when I tried to power it off. Not the best way to instill confidence in a new PC, lol. 

The blue LED fan was slightly too big to fit inside the front of the case. Fortunately the CPU still reads about 36 degrees. And the heat sink came with thermal grease pre-applied so that makes useless purchase number 2. 

I haven't purchased a video card yet but I've been eyeballing this one. Hopefully that will boost my Windows rating up from a 1.0...

I haven't gotten a chance to use it a lot so I'm sure more stuff will pop up. I'm mostly worried about fixing the RAM situation.


----------



## NeverSpoken (Aug 15, 2004)

This is the explanation I found regarding the RAM in 32 bit Vista. Is it safe to say I have nothing to worry about?



> If you have 32bit Vista then you will not utilise all 4GB for user programs with Windows. The computer has set some aside for memory-mapped IO for devices like the video adaptor and such. What you are seeing is the ram available for user programs. I have seen variances of between 2.2GB to 3.5GB using 32bit Windows on various computers. Nothing is broken. 64bit Vista works a little differently and you would see 4GB for user programs but you never will with 32bit. The 1.2GB is in use but just not by you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep 32 bit OS's can mathematically only address up to 4 gig, that includes address space needed for system devices(Chipset, CPU, addin cards etc) you usually end up with 3.2-3.4 gig as usable, from that subtract any dedicated ram for the video subsystem and you'll have the 2.8 your seeing.


----------

